# Royal breeding - bumblebee x ??



## Crestiezoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all,

We are looking at breeding our fantastic bumblebee male (growing on) Just a little small scale hobby project along side our cresties. What thoughts would people have morph wise for females. We are thinking Super pastels, keeping it simple. 

But it would be great to read others suggestions!

: victory:


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

Crestiezoo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are looking at breeding our fantastic bumblebee male (growing on) Just a little small scale hobby project along side our cresties. What thoughts would people have morph wise for females. We are thinking Super pastels, keeping it simple.
> 
> ...


that is a hard one for us to say as it what you like here is a few of the cheaper ones and im sure people will add to this list

fire
pin
phantom
yellowbelly
pastel
lemon blast

these all make some real yellow snakes

cinni
blackpastel
chocolate

these make darker snakes


----------



## Crestiezoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey thanks for your reply!

I love spiders, so when I caught a glimpse of bumblebee's I just fell in love lol. Its definitely bright colours that catch my eye!


----------



## josh28 (Aug 28, 2009)

Bumble bee x lesser for me  
lesser bees, queen bees and lesser pastels 

are all great looking snakes!


----------



## seb421 (Oct 2, 2010)

josh28 said:


> Bumble bee x lesser for me
> lesser bees, queen bees and lesser pastels
> 
> are all great looking snakes!


gonna put my lesser bee to my female normal this year and next year put the lesser bee to the super pastel lesser


----------



## MoonSand (Aug 5, 2012)

The list is endless!

Why not choose one which you really like the look of and would like to keep, then have a play on worldofballpythons calculator to see what could be made from the pairing.
You may then find morphs you like even more that you have not seen before.

Or
Find an awesome morph you would like which includes spider and pastel genes and try to create your own.

There's nothing like putting the effort in and hatching out your dream morph to keep, such a great feeling :flrt:


----------

